# My first lathe



## deadwat3r (Mar 3, 2020)

Hey all, i got my first lathe today. Its a king canada 7x12 i just finished lubing and adjusting it. Getting ready to take my first cut!!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 3, 2020)

go get em'!!!


----------



## darkzero (Mar 3, 2020)

Awesome, congrats! Oh & 

Don't forget, we like to see lots of pics here!


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 3, 2020)

Well done! 
As @darkzero said, we love pics!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dhal22 (Mar 3, 2020)

No pics,  it never happened.........


----------



## middle.road (Mar 3, 2020)

And away we go down the wabbit hole.... Be safe.


----------



## deadwat3r (Mar 7, 2020)

well that little machine sure can cut! out of the box the adjustment is great. a little slop in the compound but otherwise nothing moves much at all. I don't have much in the way of tooling. only one right hand indexable cutter and a right hand brazed carbide cutter, I have a 3/8 brazed carbide boring bar set and they all cut great. I have a question on lubrication though. I follow little machine shops lubrication chart for the where and the when, I have been using 3 in 1 whit lithium spray grease, and for oil I have been using Valvoline conventional 10w40. little machine shop recommends mobile 1 synthetic. I plan to get a bottle of this soon, but its almost 16 bucks a bottle. I know it will last a long time but the Valvoline was $2.50 and they actually had stock the day I bought the lathe. should I switch as soon as I can or can I get away with using the rest of this bottle. I will be using this lathe every day for multiple hours likely, It sounds like I may be able to bring some small jobs home from work if I can get this machine running well enough and have enough tooling. I just ordered a set of carbide tools from amazon for dirt cheap, just to see how it goes. here's a pic of the tools.


----------



## brino (Mar 30, 2020)

I use ISO-32 hydraulic oil from the tractor supply for nearly everything on my 1916 mill and 1937 lathe.
I bet you can find that in Alberta!  

-brino


----------



## toysareforboys (Apr 2, 2020)

Damn, looks great! So awesome that it's got factory speed control, lol.

Go Canada!

Any specific projects planned for it?

-Jamie M.


----------



## deadwat3r (Apr 2, 2020)

brino said:


> I use ISO-32 hydraulic oil from the tractor supply for nearly everything on my 1916 mill and 1937 lathe.
> I bet you can find that in Alberta!
> 
> -brino



That i can get! Actually have a bottle kicking around if i can find it.


----------



## deadwat3r (Apr 2, 2020)

toysareforboys said:


> Damn, looks great! So awesome that it's got factory speed control, lol.
> 
> Go Canada!
> 
> ...



Aluminum stash jars, and well as cigarette snuffers, plus any work i can get to walk through my door. I work at a sealing company so we make a lot of back-up rings and other very simple parts as well as modifying small rubber parts. Im trying to get them to send some work home with me.


----------



## toysareforboys (Apr 2, 2020)

deadwat3r said:


> Aluminum stash jars, and well as cigarette snuffers, plus any work i can get to walk through my door. I work at a sealing company so we make a lot of back-up rings and other very simple parts as well as modifying small rubber parts. Im trying to get them to send some work home with me.


Sounds great! Good luck with all your projects! Mine is primarily for making 40mm inert ammo but the gun range is closed with Covid-19 so the lathe is sitting idle for a bit 







-Jamie M.


----------



## stuarth44 (Apr 2, 2020)

deadwat3r said:


> Hey all, i got my first lathe today. Its a king canada 7x12 i just finished lubing and adjusting it. Getting ready to take my first cut!!


a man needs a small machine as well as a big one, good fer you


----------



## ARC-170 (May 8, 2020)

I think you want to use a non-detergent oil for lube. The detergent in motor oil suspends the dirt particles in the oil for the filter to take out. I think you want something that lets the dirt fall to the bottom so they don't circulate in the components and cause wear. I use Mobil Vactra Way oil on my 1944 Atlas/Craftsman lathe. I live near LMS, so I got the big jug.


----------



## Hidyn (Jun 26, 2020)

I'm glad to hear you're liking the King Canada, since I'm in the market for a lathe and as you know it's one of the only real options up here.


----------



## MillersvilleProf (Jul 8, 2020)

My advise would be to forget the carbide and learn to grind HSS tools. The HSS will cut better in these tiny lathes. Also, though many would think I am crazy, a solid tool post like the four position which came with the lathe is more ridgid by far than the quick change tool post. Position the compound so that the tool post is centered on the cross slide and tighten the compound gibs for maximum rigidity.  Those little 7" lathes are good little machines if you keep them adjusted and use them properly.


----------

